# Woman Has a Near Death Experience, and Tells About It



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

This lady had no pulse for 45 minutes, they felt that she had died, but she started breathing again, and tells of her experience.  I've heard other stories like this, many people no longer fear death, and have had a positive experience...http://abcnews.go.com/Health/ruby-graupera-cassimiro-heart-stopped-45-minutes/story?id=26819365



> Graupera-Cassimiro's heart stopped beating for 45 minutes. Just as doctors were about to call her time of death, they spotted a blip on the monitor. "I was dead," Graupera-Cassimiro told ABC News. "My husband tells me, 'You were gray. You were cold as ice, and you were dead. You had no color in your lips.'"


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 11, 2014)

There was a man back in 2011 that supposedly went for 95 minutes without a pulse.

The thing about these stories that bothers me is that it is commonly accepted that after 10-15 minutes without oxygen you'll be brain-dead - how do these people live to tell their stories, unless they were submerged in freezing water?


----------



## Debby (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been reading about NDE's for the past several years and it's absolutely fascinating!  People of all ages have reported having them from adults to children as well.  The most amazing are when people who are born blind have had them and during the experience, they are able to actually see and later are able to report on colours of rooms or colours that people are wearing, etc.

What's also interesting to note is that in the instances where they occur in other cultures, there are many similarities as to the experience that 'Westerners' report although at the same time, there are minor differences that are obviously the result of the cultural differences.  And the people who are having them are generally reported to have profound and life long changes in attitude, life philosophy, etc.  Eric Roberts played Dannion Brinkley who was a town bully who sustained serious injuries when he was struck by lightening.  After his NDE, he changed from being a horrible man to being kind and helpful and so on.  In case you were interested in looking at the old movie, here's a link:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo92QAC69Mc

A recent one that was significant was the experience of Dr. Eben Alexander in the US.  He contracted a raging case of meningitis that effectively shut his brain down so skeptics couldn't even suggest the old standby rationalizations of hallucinations, old memories of a dying brain and so on.  Dr. Alexander, a neurosurgeon, was changed by his experience from a skeptic to being a totally committed believer.  

NDE's are truly remarkable and suggest strongly that when we die, the real 'us' carries on with experiences and relationships.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Do we get to choose our relationships in the hereafter?  I'm making my list now so it will be on my mind when I go...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2014)

No surprises. There have been countless NDEs over the centuries. Plato recorded the first known NDE (that of Er).
Add to that countless PDEs (Pre-Death Experiences - that is being visited/seeing 'dead' loved ones prior to death.)
And millions of people have received 'signs' from departed loved ones.

As for the usual line. NDEs (as here) have been recorded where the patient was clinically dead; as many NDEs occur away from a hospital as in one, so no drugs involved. And if it was fantasy, in all my years I've yet to hear of a NDE that involved sex, naked women, cars, jewels/gold, a tropical beach etc. etc. 
Irrespective of nationality, gender, age, creed/faith there is broad agreement over the NDE basics - floating, sense of peace, tunnel, meeting 'dead' loved ones, a realm of love, a being of Light.

Life is a continuum. There is no death!

Earth is basically a school. We are here to learn (through experience) to grow (in wisdom and love) and to advance the soul.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do we get to choose our relationships in the hereafter?  I'm making my list now so it will be on my mind when I go...



The law of attraction applies. Those you love and who love you (who have passed over) will be drawn together. That includes beloved pets.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There was a man back in 2011 that supposedly went for 95 minutes without a pulse.
> 
> The thing about these stories that bothers me is that it is commonly accepted that after 10-15 minutes without oxygen you'll be brain-dead - how do these people live to tell their stories, unless they were submerged in freezing water?



Man is spirit in a physical body. The spiritual 'you' is the real you. The physical body is just a shell. 
That's how you can and will function outside the body on the Other Side (or in a NDE.)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds good!  But would all of my previous pets get along?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sounds good!  But would all of my previous pets get along?



They would because it's a realm of peace and love, and they all have a common bond uniting them - they love you.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

OK, but if I have a bed it is going to be crowded...


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

A near death experience can be explained scientifically, nothing supernatural about it. We will all die and all cease to be, imo!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Say it ain't so!  I'm getting pretty close to checking out and I was getting a lift from this thread by starting to believe that "life" was going to good on the other side...


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope there is no afterlife, I have absolutely no interest in continuing to live in another dimension.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll try to come back and let you know like Houdini tried to...


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> A near death experience can be explained scientifically, nothing supernatural about it. We will all die and all cease to be, imo!




A graduate of the University of Oxford and holding a masters degree,  investigative author named Chris Carter has written a book called Science and the Near-Death Experience:  How Consciousness Survives Death.  After looking at all the 'science' that you suggest proves NDE's impossible, he would disagree with you.

Through chapters covering the objections of the skeptics, the opinions of neuroscience, physics and consciousness as well as reports from folks who've experienced 'the other side', he is able to answer all of the objections of nay-sayers be they the protestations of the uninformed and even the so-called 'experts'.  

According to 44 years of research on the subject, we don't just die and cease to exist and today even quantum physicists are becoming open to the possibility that this materialist physical reality in which we 'reside', may be more likely some form of holographic reality.  That educated opinion seems to be supported by several repeatable experiments, i.e. the Double Slit experiment, the Measurement Problem and Quantum Entanglement.  And acceptance of that opinion would, in my opinion, support the belief that we are infinite beings who are here for a time and then move on to an experience that is far more expansive and includes a 'realism' that we cannot imagine.

As I mentioned previously, Dr. Eben Alexander, an eminent neurosurgeon who began his career as a skeptic regarding NDE's, gives a talk on his personal experience of a near death experience which caused him to give up his scepticism to become a believer in the continuation of the 'person' after death.  As a surgeon whose focus was the human brain, his revelation of what occurred is all the more noteworthy in responding to the cynical.  Here's the video link:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZqTSBvwRQo


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> I hope there is no afterlife, I have absolutely no interest in continuing to live in another dimension.




But you only say that because you've never investigated what others have experienced.  I've been reading about these sorts of things for about six years now.  My personal library has numerous books on the subject and from what all those NDE'ers are reporting back, we have something amazing and wonderful to look forward to.  

Generally speaking, what we can all expect is that we will travel through what appears to be a sort of tunnel with a beckoning light at one end.  You'll be met either by a loving unknown (to you) being who guides you to the next stage of the process and there you are likely to meet people you loved in life, grandparents, spouses, friends, etc, or you'll be met directly by someone familiar who guides you.

The various cases that I've read about seem to suggest that your surroundings in the beginning will feel familiar to you.  People from a more northern region will experience that kind of 'place' while those who'd lived their lives in a more tropical climate would have an experience in keeping with that.  And seriously, this is to help us feel calm in the transition, from life to a different life.  And apparently some folks need this kind of support more than others.  I suppose the kind of temperament you had in life hangs on a wee bit til we adjust.

You'll experience a life review except it is without judgement or guilt or remorse but is more simply an opportunity for you to observe the things that you did in your life and decide if they benefited your original agenda for coming here.  That life review will also give you an opportunity to understand the effect that you had on other people as you 'experience' their emotions at that moment.  But again, no guilt or judgement as you perceive this review in sort of the same way as you perceive a movie that you might watch in this life.

Your awareness of colour, sound, music is amplified a thousand fold and yet you aren't bombarded or overwhelmed by it as one might fear and your sense of reality will be more real than anything you've ever gone through in this lifetime.  And through it all, you are enveloped by a sense of love that is greater than even the love a parent might have for their child.

The next stage is generally time spent in a class-group, the same one that you will travel through eternity with.  There you rest and rejuvenate and focus on the new goals that might attend your next life-choice.  Several researchers who've focussed on this specific area contend that these 'class-mates' typically are experiencing life alongside you, sometimes in the father/son, mother/child relationship, the next time as lovers or brothers and sisters.  So the idea of 'love at first sight' or that feeling of knowing someone 'forever' even when you've just met them isn't just a glitch in your wiring.  It's more like in that instance the veil between this dimension and that, is lifted or flawed and you 'remember' their energy from that between-life period.

I've heard of one phycist who refers to our lives here as a 'learning lab'.  We come here to experience and to learn about ourselves and always with a view to continuing to grow and evolve at a spiritual level.

So Ralph, you most definitely can look forward to stepping through that door!  Because what goes on on the other side is 'the icing on the cake' and in a very good way!


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

Well hopefully the guy is wrong!


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

Justme said:


> Well hopefully the guy is wrong!



First of all, who exactly do you hope is wrong and more importantly,  why on earth would you hope that a promise of reuniting with loved ones and the promise of incredible love and joy is wrong?


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2014)

Debby, after all your readings, have you reached any conclusions? Back in the sixties I startd reading about physic phoenominon and NDE s. Duke University's research was very interesting. The whole gambit still retains an interesting readership today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm open minded, but as they say 'seein' is believin' for me, and honestly, I'm not curious enough to want to find out.  I don't know what happens after we die, but I lean toward what JustMe said, it's over for body and mind.

I think religious people are more likely to believe in these NDEs, I was raised Catholic, and they were always telling us about the light, and dead relatives welcoming us.  So, if it's ingrained in our minds and subconscious, I can easily see someone on their death bed having the illusions in a weakened state.  I don't think that everyone who tells of their experience is lying at all, but it is their personal interpretation of what happened or what they imagine happened.

I've heard shows on the subject on the Coast radio show, and some recounts are more believable than others.  There are also people who say their experience was very black, negative and frightful.  Here's one of the guests I listened to on that show.  http://pmhatwater.com/resource/NDE Cases/


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> Debby, after all your readings, have you reached any conclusions? Back in the sixties I startd reading about physic phoenominon and NDE s. Duke University's research was very interesting. The whole gambit still retains an interesting redership today.




If you go back to my post #16, that pretty much lays out what I think happens to us.  I've also spent a lot of time reading about out of body experiences with particular emphasis on a man named Robert Monroe, who went on to found the Monroe Institute which today is still involved with consciousness research and has been used a number of times in some studies by the American military.  He chronicled his experiences as they were happening and tested himself in the early days to prove the veracity of what he was seeing. 

There are four things that I've been looking at.  NDE's, OBE's, life-between-lives regressions and finally and this, was for me the clincher, a couple of quantum physics experiments that could conceivably be the proof of all of the above.  

The only fly in the ointment is that in those experiments, they see the same results over and over and over (which I think support the above) but have no idea how it happens.  The mystery question is, 'how does the particle KNOW that you've measured it?  It is only a particle, without a thinking brain, only a particle that is made up of many tiny 'bits' of energy.....and yet it knows that you looked at it and it changes its actions accordingly?  Now isn't that the coolest puzzle?


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

Debby said:


> First of all, who exactly do you hope is wrong and more importantly,  why on earth would you hope that a promise of reuniting with loved ones and the promise of incredible love and joy is wrong?



I was talking about the guy you mentioned in your previous post. I have no interest in meeting up with people I know down here in an afterlife, even those of whom I am fond. Even if an afterlife exists who is to say we would be the same people as we are in this life?


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, unfortunately the 'you' in this life is bound to be disappointed, because there are lots of experiences by people like Dr. Alexander and even more just like you and I, who've had these experiences and they seem to all report basically the same things over the past forty years.  Forty years ago, Dr. Raymond L. Moody was the first doctor to begin collecting statements from people who'd died in hospital and then come back.

All of the reports seem to show that we are the same person or that we display many of the same personality traits.  The quiet being is a quiet person, the chatty, happy friendly being is likewise the same here, patient one remains patient.  That's not to say that in the lives we chose we don't have options there too.  It's dependant on what our goal might be you know.  But the thing to remember is that in almost every statement, those people report being so filled with love and happiness, that most of them would have stayed rather than come back.  

I read one account where a woman was dying of cancer, had it everywhere in her body, tumours the size of oranges or something along those lines, she died then came back, and four days later when the doctors deemed her strong enough to withstand further testing to see if her cancer ridden body could take more treatment, they discovered that there wasn't a single cancer cell anywhere in her.  Her name is Anita Moorjani in case you'd like to look her up.

And the thing to remember too is that while Dr. Moody started his 'research' in the '70's, there have been a few instances of reports of the same things occurring throughout the ages.  
In the Bible, Paul reports a 'vision' in 2 Corinthians 12 and he describes being caught up to the third heaven and not knowing if he is in the body or out.  Then there's the example that has caused a religion, Jesus walking out of the tomb after three days. And in the US, a young woman named Ellen White had recurring 'experiences' that were of such a nature that a church was founded around her, the SDA church.

So while the you that lives here on earth, in the UK might not want to meet the rest of your friends who are there waiting for you, by the time you get there, my guess is that you'll be pretty pumped when it actually occurs.

Because of how I got introduced to these topics I'm more than willing to look at all of this with an open mind.  From where I'm sitting, this stuff is all like 99% credible and the only thing that would be needed for me to just sign on for my '100% badge'  is to either have an NDE or and OBE myself.


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm open minded, but as they say 'seein' is believin' for me, and honestly, I'm not curious enough to want to find out.  I don't know what happens after we die, but I lean toward what JustMe said, it's over for body and mind.
> 
> I think religious people are more likely to believe in these NDEs, I was raised Catholic, and they were always telling us about the light, and dead relatives welcoming us.  So, if it's ingrained in our minds and subconscious, I can easily see someone on their death bed having the illusions in a weakened state.  I don't think that everyone who tells of their experience is lying at all, but it is their personal interpretation of what happened or what they imagine happened.
> 
> I've heard shows on the subject on the Coast radio show, and some recounts are more believable than others.  There are also people who say their experience was very black, negative and frightful.  Here's one of the guests I listened to on that show.  http://pmhatwater.com/resource/NDE Cases/




Well as you say, you can believe whatever you want.  It makes no difference on the outcome, we still all wind up in the same place and planning the next 'tour'.

It would be interesting to try and discover the answer to your question regarding religious vs. non religious experiencers.  I can't say that I've notice a preponderance of religion being suggested.  And the fact that there are so many who weren't religious and didn't become religious as a result says a lot too.  It would seem to be a natural occurrence that if someone comes from a religious upbringing that their initial arrival might include religious overtones.  Just like the Indian people report a culturally Indian version.  You get what you expect and that would include if someone of a religious bent, doubted their own entrance into heaven because they harbour some level of deep guilt or anxiety in that regard and their initial experience would be decidedly negative.  

I have one of Ms. Atwater's books so while I don't know which guest you're thinking of in that link, I am familiar with her research.


I think the one weakness in your argument (see underlined) is it fails to take into account the blind folks who've died and then report being able to see colours and faces and so on while they're 'dead'.  It wouldn't answer the question of how the 'dead guy' knew that they took his dentures out before they tried to resuscitate him and then put them in the bottom drawer of a side cart that was in the treatment room where he died, only to forget where they'd put them.  And a few days later when he's recovered enough to want his teeth back, for him to be able to tell them exactly where to look.  Or those who know that their dad was praying in the hospital chapel at the time the doctors were calling his time of death, because he/she was able to see them there on his knees.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2014)

Jung's NDE is one of the most compelling. Here we have an atheist and a psychiatrist of international repute. Absolutely the last person to be 'deceived' by dogma or fantasy. 
http://www.near-death.com/jung.html

His NDE experienced transformed his life and his beliefs.


----------



## Debby (Nov 12, 2014)

Fascinating experience Knightofalbion and thank you for providing the link.  Educated, uneducated, rich or poor, NDE's seem to be similar no matter your station in life.  And again, as reported by so many who go through this, he was deeply disappointed when he had to come back.  In my estimation, that's a very good sign for all of us!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

What kind of fun will we have?


----------



## Justme (Nov 13, 2014)

Debby said:


> Well, unfortunately the 'you' in this life is bound to be disappointed, because there are lots of experiences by people like Dr. Alexander and even more just like you and I, who've had these experiences and they seem to all report basically the same things over the past forty years.  Forty years ago, Dr. Raymond L. Moody was the first doctor to begin collecting statements from people who'd died in hospital and then come back.
> 
> All of the reports seem to show that we are the same person or that we display many of the same personality traits.  The quiet being is a quiet person, the chatty, happy friendly being is likewise the same here, patient one remains patient.  That's not to say that in the lives we chose we don't have options there too.  It's dependant on what our goal might be you know.  But the thing to remember is that in almost every statement, those people report being so filled with love and happiness, that most of them would have stayed rather than come back.
> 
> ...



I think one has to treat much of what is stated in the Bible with a massive pinch of salt! If a thing isn't credible, more than likely it didn't happen


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any booze going to be available?


----------



## Debby (Nov 13, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Any booze going to be available?




I guess you'll have to ask around when you get there.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

If there ain't then I ain't going...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> If there ain't then I ain't going...



Me either!!


----------

